# Prescription Handguns



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I just thought this was funny...

http://www.medgadget.com/archives/2008/12/medicare_to_cover_prescription_handguns.html

http://gizmodo.com/5101430/prescription-handguns-for-the-elderly-and-disabled-this-wont-end-well


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

This should be interesting! :watching:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Just what the Dr. ordered.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I need one of those. Next Doctor visit I will ask for one. :numbchuck::anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks a lot like an updated version of the old Chicago Firearms Company palm pistol.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Talk about ergonomics, and a low bore axis... ZERO muzzle flip...

Like a 9mm-web-shooter!!!

Do they make a left-handed version??? I want TWO!

What's the magazine capacity???

I've got doctor clients... but then, I have shitty insurance!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

HEH..Yeah! I need to see about one of those and a blue sticker for the good parking spots. One for another lefty doc :numbchuck:

Looking at that picture Mike I'd say they about had to use that design.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

WONDER TWINS POWERS .... ACTIVATE!!! In the form of a palm gun!!!


Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Now we're talking. This is pretty cool if it's real. A true point and shooter.:smt023


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Looks a lot like an updated version of the old Chicago Firearms Company palm pistol.


It boggles my mind that a gun that small holds 7 rounds...pretty impressive. :numbchuck:

KG


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wrap my mind around why a DOCTOR would prescribe this. After the patient sees the bill, he'd probably be tempted to turn the gun on the doc... :anim_lol:


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to be reminded of this thread everytime I see an elderly person driving 3 mph in a 40, three blocks in advance to make a left hand turn from the right turn lane without a blinker. That literally happened a week ago. Now I'm trying to picture her armed with one of these. God save us.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope nobody mistakes it for their asthma inhaler.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bisley said:


> I hope nobody mistakes it for their asthma inhaler.


It could be a cure. :numbchuck:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I hope nobody mistakes it for their asthma inhaler.


Yep, one squeeze and the problems could be over.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I thought you all were joking till I clicked on the links.

I can only imagine, no I can't even imagine, this making it to market. What medical ailment would a doctor even prescribe this. Oh, I know, Montana just past the doctor assisted suicide bill, maybe this is what it is for?:watching:


----------

